# identify this carcus..



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/a2635fe515d10aae0198fb784d417fb7/tumblr_mzkbv3ROGn1rwcfrqo1_500.jpg

just seen this picture and i had to have a second glance because the it's a bit striking tbh : victory: and now i want to know what kind of animal has been killed here, don't know why :whistling2::whip:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Moose maybe no ones going to give you a spot on answer


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Probably some sort of deer, common prey for wolves. But seeing as all you can see is bloodied ribs and a brown rear end, you won't get a definitive answer


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it's a bear.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Haggis


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

You're all wrong it's Steve Fossett.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Ben Fogle


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

it is the rotting corpse of the royal python market:no1:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's an elk, and there are some other good pics. from the scene too, I like the one of the bear chasing the wolves away 
Waiting your turn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Kiyo (Jan 2, 2014)

That's Bear Grylls lunch.

(The wolves are his dinner)


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

em_40 said:


> It's an elk, and there are some other good pics. from the scene too, I like the one of the bear chasing the wolves away
> Waiting your turn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


ooh thank you :mf_dribble::gasp:


----------

